# Can anybody tell me how much it cost to run a family house in perth please help!!



## spooner19 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi can anybody tell me ho much is it per month to run a family size house in perth. 
IE morgage about $100.000
water rates
gas
electric
food for family of 5
is there tv licence
is there council tax or rates of any sort


----------



## meg17 (Oct 7, 2013)

expenses in perth for a family or a couple , a two room house will cost 350auds per week, a decent house in a good suburb, indeed your grocery 100auds is more than sufficient ( grocery included vegie and milk and snacks etc), you have spud sheds for low rate groceries , for your tv n internet 80auds per month , for unlimited wi fi and international calling ( international is out of aus)...perth is expensive in comaparison to sydney melb etc but better in terms of place , if your not wishing to be in crowd.


----------



## paddy445 (Oct 24, 2013)

meg17 said:


> expenses in perth for a family or a couple , a two room house will cost 350auds per week, a decent house in a good suburb, indeed your grocery 100auds is more than sufficient ( grocery included vegie and milk and snacks etc), you have spud sheds for low rate groceries , for your tv n internet 80auds per month , for unlimited wi fi and international calling ( international is out of aus)...perth is expensive in comaparison to sydney melb etc but better in terms of place , if your not wishing to be in crowd.


Hi,
I am from India... and looking forward to apply for doing MBA from Australia... But I am confused about which province should I choose. Melbourne or Perth... Look to be frank I want to go in such a City where I can apply in a reasonable University and can get Part Time Jobs also.... Please give your guidance .. it will help me a lot...


----------

